# need help



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

I am looking at setting up a salt water tank cause I have a empty 10 gallon tank what kind of salinity and equipment would I have to get to start of smart and is the yellow-tail blue damsel fish a good starter fish and could I keep two in a ten gallon I have kept fresh water tanks for several years and wanted something new to liven up my room and do they eat flakes or would I have to get live or frozen food


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

well first off, filtration is a little different in saltwater, protien skimmers and live rock is the best method in my opinion. (keeps nitrates down, saltwater fish/inverts do not tolerate them like freswater) Also they can eat flakes, but a variety of foods is ALWAYS best. For salinity you will need a hydrometer and the correct salinity level is 1.022-1.024, (add freshwater to accomidate evaporation) Yes the yellow tailed damsels can live in a 10 gallon. Lighting can be the same as freshwater, but if you want corals/anemonies you need more intense lighting. I would also get a good clean up crew, Hermits, snails, crabs. Temp should be around 78 degrees... and of coarse use a fishless cycle!


----------



## clemsonfrk11202 (Jan 27, 2005)

if all your adding is damsels then your fine, but if you want to add other fish they can be very aggressive, especially in a confind space, my nipps at me if i put my hand in her terratory, and i have a 55 gallon, they kinda hurt a little too if your not expecting it lol


----------



## fishfrenzy (Jan 20, 2005)

I dont mean to thread jack, but is there anyother type of SW fish that is good for a beginner and 2-3 can live in a 10g tank??


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Only very small fish can live 2 or 3 in a 10-gal tank. Neon Gobies, for example.
2 Blue Damsels in a 10-gal tank is already pushing it to the limit and then some, but it's doable.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I would have to agree... gobies are a good choice for the beginner...


----------

